# Pastel WIP



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

A Pastel I am working on for a challenge on another page. 

Going to try to keep this 100% PanPastels.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Have been working on this pretty much all day.


----------

